
Stop Writing Dystopian Sci-Fi – It’s Making Us All Fear Technology - allenleein
https://medium.com/@foundersfund/stop-writing-dystopian-sci-fi-it-s-making-us-all-fear-technology-f86fafb7c12
======
cimmanom
Counterpoint: maybe we _should_ be afraid of technology. Or at least, of what
certain powerful players will be able to do with it.

~~~
Gibbon1
> what certain powerful players will be able to do with it.

I'm also concerned with no so powerful players will do with some of this stuff
because of the potential for blow back from the powerful if they feel
threatened.

